# Virus Woes and Fixes



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

Just some info on antivirus stuff.

Short version:
To DISINFECT your system:
You will need a CLEAN boot disk (Boot CD even better)
and a current version of a DOS scanner.
Follow the instructions for it to do a detailed scan and clean of your system.




Past threads here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=498&highlight=virus

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=1273&highlight=virus

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=444&highlight=virus

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=578&highlight=virus


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

Moved several post from Support to Computer Support forum.

-Arnisador
-MT ADmin-


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 4, 2002)

I was lucky with my recent infection.  I got hit with the Yaha virus.  Luckily, it wasn't terribly destructive.  Even more lucky, Symantec had a virus removal kit for it.  After a quick download (well,  not that quick, since the virus was causing my system to run like a pig...but a small file), I ran the file and the virus was off my system.

Cthulhu


----------

